# Have You Gone Blu?



## Azyiu (Jun 27, 2009)

So who has adopted the Blu-ray format here? 

I have gone Blu since the end of 2007, and I now have close to 40 titles in my small library. I love documentaries, and 9 out of 10 of them look absolutely AMAZING on Blu!


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a few blu-rays, namely batman begins, dark knight, iron man and final fantasy VII advent children complete but im going to be buying transformers in the next few days


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 27, 2009)

I can't even remember the last time I bought a DVD, so Blu-Ray hasn't really interested me as much more than a storage medium.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't even have a TV 

I watch stuff on the computer, some of it is 720p or 1080p if I can find it. I did watch The Incredible Hulk in 1080p not long ago and it was pretty sweet.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2009)

Meh I can''t really see the big thing about it. DVDs do just fine for me.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2009)

Do they look superior, yes. Are the incredibly overpriced, yes.

Ive had my PS3 for two years now and Tess and I have only bought 4 essential blue rays. (There Will Be Blood, No Country for Old Men, The Departed, and Rambo)


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jun 27, 2009)

I still have as many videos as I have DVDs. Probably not going to have blu-ray unless it becomes the only format.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 27, 2009)

We have a PS3, and it's the preferred format in my household now. You have to have the right equipment to see it properly, but once you do it's stunning.


----------



## damigu (Jun 27, 2009)

i've accidentally adopted it.

i just bought a new laptop and it has blu-ray on it.

it wasn't a feature i was interested in, but it was just a default part of the machine.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 27, 2009)

i bought a ps3 today and its plays them, i have yet to buy an actual blu disk though.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 27, 2009)

I just got a ps3 some weeks ago, so I´ve started to buy some blu-rays now. The dvd look better on the ps3 too though, so I still buy dvd if the price is low...


----------



## yellowv (Jun 28, 2009)

I got it about 2 years ago and love it, but as said earlier most Blu-Ray prices are still way too high so unless it is an amazing special effects type movie I usually still go DVD. I probably have about 20 Blu-Rays and about 200 DVD's.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 28, 2009)

cataclysm_child said:


> I just got a ps3 some weeks ago, so I´ve started to buy some blu-rays now. The dvd look better on the ps3 too though, so I still buy dvd if the price is low...


The Ps3 does an hd upscaling on dvds, that's why they look better.
And I've had a Ps3 for 2 years now and I love watching blu-rays 
I don't have any 'cause I get them from the rental shop (I almost never watch a movie twice). And sometimes it's hard to watch normal dvds because of the quality. Nothing beats blu ray with the right tv


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 28, 2009)

when i can fainlly bust outta here and return to having my own place, i'm just gunna go with having my computer hooked up to a flat panel big screen with a blue ray drive, why by a player when my computer can do it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 28, 2009)

So far, all I've got on Blu Ray is Batman Begins/Dark Kight box set. And I only play them on the PS3. 

Though I'll looking for the Blues Brothers if that's out on that format.


----------



## Variant (Jun 29, 2009)

I've got one in my new, bad ass, 26" high-def HP computer. Haven't watched a thing on it.  It's the studio machine.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 29, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Meh I can''t really see the big thing about it. DVDs do just fine for me.


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm just fine with regular DVDs.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been really satisfied with the quality of my 1080P upconverting DVD player. I know Blu-Ray would look even better, but I guess its not enough for me to justify making the switch.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Likewise, I'll probably grab one once it becomes more popular.


----------



## Azyiu (Jul 1, 2009)

AvantGuardian said:


> I've been really satisfied with the quality of my 1080P upconverting DVD player. I know Blu-Ray would look even better, but I guess its not enough for me to justify making the switch.



Up-Converting? Why? Up-converting involves scaling and interpolating. If you have an HDTV, it already has built-in scaling and interpolating to convert ANY signal received into the native resolution of the display. Why would anyone think a couple hundred dollars DVD player is going to do a better job of scaling than their multi-thousand dollars TV is going to do? All you will end up doing is having your DVD player scales it to a high-def resolution, and then your TV will re-scale it to fit the display. You are talking about taking averages of averages - NOT A GOOD IDEA. It will, at best, have no effect, and, at worst, degrade the picture quality. 


Besides, considering the source. 480i video?


----------



## Holy Katana (Jul 1, 2009)

Nope. I don't even have an HDTV. My dad has one in his office, but he doesn't let anyone watch it without him. Even so, no Blu-Ray.


----------



## damigu (Jul 1, 2009)

despite my having said that i not have blu-ray by default of it being a part of my new laptop, i haven't actually watched anything in blu-ray!

since it's only $1/month extra on net-flix to include blu-ray, i *MIGHT* consider it as more blu-ray movies come out in the future.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a PS3, hardly ever buy movies though. I rent BR's though, and it's so much better than my old dvd player on the same tv. 

As few movies as I buy, it's no problem to spend a little more for better quality of BR.

BTW, I even had a HD-DVD player once.... :-/


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 3, 2009)

I've gone Bluray within reason. New releases I tend to buy on Blu, but I'll still buy DVDs if they're cheap though, and often, if they're not available on Bluray.

Films I've got on Bluray so far:

Appaloosa
Burn After Reading
Equilibrium
Gran Torino
Gone Baby Gone
Hellboy II
Iron Man
JCVD
King Kong
Life on Mars Series 1
Life on Mars Series 2
Martyrs
My Name Is Bruce
Quantum of Solace
Repo! The Genetic Opera
Rush: Snakes & Arrows Live
Taken
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
The Dark Knight
The Fall
The Good, The Bad & The Weird
The Machine Girl
The Midnight Meat Train
The Wrestler
There Will Be Blood
Waltz With Bashir


----------



## technomancer (Jul 3, 2009)

Yup, we've got a bluray player. Not really replacing most of our back catalog, but new releases get bought on bluray if it's available. Current bluray collection is pretty small compared to our DVD library though.

Also having done both upscaling DVDs and actual HD in bluray, if you think upscaling is close to the same picture quality you need a better tv or your eyes checked  Now whether the improvement is worth the price to you is another story entirely.

I will agree that most bluray titles are still over priced, but I tend to buy stuff when it's on sale


----------



## Kotex (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't really care about all that shit. DVD is fine.
Plus, I'm not gonna' re-buy everything again.


----------



## Azyiu (Jul 4, 2009)

^ no one ask or force you to "re-buy" everything again... just saying. 


Then again, I do buy the BD version of some of my fav movies, and almost all of them look way better than their dvd counter parts. One great example would be the *Godfather* trilogy.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 4, 2009)

I've seen some things on Blu-Ray... helped someone set up a whole new entertainment system and when we tested the Blu-Ray player (with the new Bond movie) it was terrifyingly sharp.

Too sharp. I did *not* want to see that much detail on more than a few female actors that will go unnamed.

Jeff


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 4, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Too sharp. I did *not* want to see that much detail on more than a few female actors that will go unnamed.
> 
> Jeff





Ignorance is bliss, eh?


----------



## JBroll (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, lord, yes... 

Jeff


----------



## Azyiu (Jul 4, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Too sharp. I did *not* want to see that much detail on more than a few female actors that will go unnamed.
> 
> Jeff



Hahaha! Stop wasting your time on chick flicks


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy Katana said:


> Nope. I don't even have an HDTV. My dad has one in his office, but he doesn't let anyone watch it without him. Even so, no Blu-Ray.



Your dad's a dick.


I run my PS3 into my 42" LCD TV in my bedroom, and I just recently grabbed Band of Brothers and the first season of Dexter on Blu-Ray. It looked pretty sweet. But I would agree that Blu-Ray is way over priced atm. I don't think I'll be buying anymore until it goes on sale. I got Band of Brothers for $80 and Dexter for $40 so I thought that was a decent deal considering most movies are still like $25-30+ each up here.


----------



## Azyiu (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome news, Steve Vai's upcoming concert video is coming to Blu!

Blu-ray.com - Steve Vai Concert Blu-ray in September



> Legendary guitarist Steve Vai has announced the release of the concert film 'Where the Wild Things Are' on Blu-ray on September 29, day-and-date with the DVD and CD. This was recorded before a sold-out audience at the State Theatre in Minneapolis, in 2007 during Vai's Sound Theories world tour.



And thanks Steve for the following: 



> Vai is enthusiastic about music BDs. He has said, "I know that there are relatively few rock concerts released on Blu-ray at this time but I believe that the medium, or at least the 1080p quality, will become very popular. *After watching this on Blu-ray, hearing the 5.1 mix and seeing the brilliant colors just popping off the screen, regular DVD seems very lackluster*."


----------



## Decipher (Jul 22, 2009)

After I got my PS3 @ Christmas, the wife & I have been working on a "selective" Bluray collection. So far we have:

Batman Begins
The Dark Knight
Iron Man
Kung Fu Panda 
Cars 
Wall-E 
Zack & Miri make a Porno
Sin City 
The Incredible Hulk 

I must say that unless a movie is CGI Animated (like Wall-E or Cars, etc.) or action I won't buy a Bluray. Picture quality is amazing but they are defenitly overpriced. Wall-E to date is the BEST example of what Bluray is capable of. The amount of detail and the brilliance of colours on my 42" VIERA is outstanding. I can hardly wait to get all of the PIXAR movies on Bluray: Monsters Inc., Finding Nemo.....

Sin City is really good for Bluray. I imagine the Watchmen will be amazing as well.


----------



## Azyiu (Jul 23, 2009)

Decipher said:


> After I got my PS3 @ Christmas, the wife & I have been working on a "selective" Bluray collection. So far we have:
> 
> Batman Begins
> The Dark Knight
> ...



First of all, you forgot to put *TWO*  next to The Dark Knight. That movie simply looks awesome on Blu! 


Secondly, some movies don't have to be CGI oriented and still look amazing on Blu. It all depends on the source. For example, most IMAX documentaries look awesome on Blu, or carefully restored movies do too, like *2001*.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd like to see 2001 in higher definition, without a doubt...

Jeff


----------

